
Show HN: Positive News Reader for Android - Yeroniomus
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ml.sentinews
======
charlieegan3
There's also [https://www.positive.news](https://www.positive.news) for
'positive' editorial.

------
el_ryu
Really cool idea!

